# Old Shop-New Shop



## kustomkb (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is the old shop we used to rent;















Finally we were able to buy a detached shop, and they threw in a house for free! ;D

We insulated and painted the walls and ran conduit for a new sub-panel;

























Then the toys moved in 
























The wheeled armada, ready for battle;














The wall of tools, complete with air tool and vise grip rack, as suggested by Bob and Rog02 here;
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1457.0






Just have to fish some wire, insulate the ceiling and we'll be all set for winter ;D

-Kevin.


----------



## wareagle (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like you did well! I am sure you will have many hours of enjoyment out there!!


----------



## Paula (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, Kevin! Lots o' tools there, lots o' tools -- and now with a decent home.

I'm happy for you (and, let's face it, a little envious!)

Paula (who can stand in the middle of her shop and lay a hand on every machine :-\)


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice!

Eric


----------



## Maryak (Dec 6, 2008)

Kevin,

It's a real pleasure to see another tool freak in action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am only envious that my collection is smaller than yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys and Gal!

I finally got my sub-panel in and insulated the ceiling.


























































Should have plenty of light and the lathe lighting is on its own switch as well as the coolant pump. 

The shop is now cooler than the main floor of the house :

And shouldn't take much to heat in the winter. I also put in wire and junction boxes to add infra red heat in the future.

Cheers,

Kevin.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, Kev! That's a huge difference!

Looks much more comfortable and definitely brighter. So much for the cave look.

So, where's the rocking chair ;D


The other Kevin


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I just noticed the _Choplifter_ and _Galaxian_ marquees in the window. Show off some more of your toys, quit holding out! ;D


----------



## myrickman (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice work! Hey check out your local electrical codes on grounding a sub-feed panel. Over a certain distance, you may need a separate ground spike driven in the ground by the building.....


----------



## Maryak (Jul 25, 2009)

Kevin,

Now that's a shop :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice to see you're well-equipped with hammers - the Important Tool.

Seriously jealous of the space you have here, I'll have to post pics of my 10x10.

Matt


----------



## tel (Oct 26, 2009)

Very impressive, AND you got more hammers than me (didn't think that was possible)


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks alot fellows!



> I just noticed the Choplifter and Galaxian marquees in the window



Unfortunately they are just the marquee's. I would like a pinball machine tho'



> Hey check out your local electrical codes on grounding a sub-feed panel



Thanks, we are okay grounding to the main.



> AND you got more hammers than me



Oh I have a few more which didn't fit on the wall.  A bit ridiculous but a man needs his tools. And I still don't have any sledge hammers. 


The temperature is starting to dip and my 220 construction heater gets the shop comfy in only a couple minutes. I'm glad I doubled up on the ceiling insulation.


----------



## putputman (Nov 2, 2009)

Kevin, that is one nice "man cave". You seem to be very well equipped also. I'll bet you will spend a lot of time in there this winter. Minnesota is probably just as cold as your area so I can appreciate a warm shop. I have about a 200 yard walk between my house and my shop. Just far enough to wake you up in the morning.

I notice you have a small baby bed on the work bench. Been through that project with my grand daughter also. Makes it all worth while.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Arv,

I was almost looking forward to winter just to see how it would perform.

That crib was made by my wifes grandfather many years ago. It was tucked away badly damaged for a long time. I repaired for the mother in-law. Major points for that one! ;D


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice Kevin!

Oh, and now I have hammer envy!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## ariz (Nov 10, 2009)

what a comfortable and well equipped shop you have there :bow:


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Arnold, Ariz.

I got some of these floor mats from costco. 8, 2x2 squares for $13.

3 packs covered most of my walking area. And for that price you can keep a couple extra's around for worn areas.

In a one man shop I think they will last a while.

Not real fatigue mats but they keep your feet of the concrete.

They seem to have good memory too.


----------



## shred (Jan 19, 2010)

I found a strip of duct tape on the back of the 'puzzle joints' helps those mats stay together once you get a shape and size you like.


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Shred, I have found some movement when rolling machines over. Maybe Tuck tape will stick well too.

Last Christmas my wife and her family got me a roll top garage door for the shop. ;D
(Ya, I hope she keeps me!)

I finally got it installed. I think these residential units are more common in Australia than North America. It doesn't block any lights when open and I don't have to move any equipment out of the way like I did with the bi-fold doors. Also if I have to work with the brown stuff, I can roll the table saw out and keep the dust out of the shop.

The old doors;






And the new;






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRFMElkqo9c&feature=related[/ame]   [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6FbdxMq004[/ame]

Now I better stop bragging about my new door and get going on some honey-do's, if I'm going to stay in the good books.


----------

